# On how many devices is Lightroom mobile allowed?



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 19, 2020)

*I have the Creative Cloud Photography Plan (20 GB) and i'm using mainly Lightoom Classic (LrC). On my iphone i'm using Lightroom mobile and i let it sync the images back into my Classic catalog. Can i let my (3) family members also using the Mobile app so their images are consolidating into the main catalog?*


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't think there is any limit to the number of *mobile *devices on which you can use the Lightroom mobile app (provided they all use the same Adobe ID of course).


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 19, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't think there is any limit to the number of *mobile *devices on which you can use the Lightroom mobile app (provided they all use the same Adobe ID of course).


Thanks! I wil give it a try


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 19, 2020)

I've had LR running on 4 different mobile devices at times without any issues (currently 3 on the same account),


----------

